# bananas in pyjamas



## chrissyh (Jun 8, 2011)

hope this works,found pattern at our recycle plant and it knits up great.


----------



## yourmother306 (Nov 30, 2011)

you are wonderful


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

what a priceless find!!! thank you for posting...


----------



## missmoppet (Oct 26, 2012)

This is wonderful! Thank you for sharing it.


----------



## tammyc77 (Apr 7, 2012)

How cute is that? Thanks!


----------



## Frannyward (Mar 22, 2012)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## crumpetcat (Jul 13, 2012)

thank you


----------



## hennie (Mar 28, 2011)

thanks for sharing xx


----------



## Katie2012 (Dec 1, 2012)

Thank you for the pattern, it should work, Katie2012.


----------



## Kait (Feb 23, 2013)

Thank you how cute , our Grand Twins have one knitted one so will be fantastic now they can have one each.
Your a treasure.


----------



## Katie2012 (Dec 1, 2012)

I have misplaced the bananas in pajamas pattern that I inquired about in December 2012, could someone please help locate another copy,
Thanks,
Katie2012


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

I knitted one for my niece when she was a toddler.
The little ones love them.....


----------



## jach (Oct 23, 2013)

thanks heaps I have been serching for this pattern for my mother, she is 91 and loves to knit for new babies in the family and has lost her copy cheers Jacqui


----------

